# Starling Murmuration



## mixyblob

Iv'e just returned from a week in Majorca and was lucky enough to witness starling murmurations each evening. 
Iv'e enclosed a link to a short video clip


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Brilliant. How do they tell each other which way to turn.
Dave p


----------



## 96299

mixyblob said:


> Iv'e just returned from a week in Majorca and was lucky enough to witness starling murmurations each evening.
> Iv'e enclosed a link to a short video clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/u]


I get this.... '500 Internal Server Error' when clicking on your link. Anyone else???????


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Try this one. A couple of letters different





Dave p


----------



## autostratus

Takes me back a few years when we used to holiday in Mallorca in the spring and autumn each year for the express purpose of watching birds.
Magic place.

We weren't lucky enough to see Starling mumurations there but had the pleasure on the very nice aire at Nieuil-l'Espoir, France south of Poitiers when they used to roost overnight in the trees at the edge of the aire.

An incredible experience, lucky you.


----------



## motormouth

Amazing video. Well done. Isn't nature just wonderful at times.


----------



## coppo

Cheers, lovely to watch.

Paul.


----------



## mixyblob

Chigman said:


> mixyblob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e just returned from a week in Majorca and was lucky enough to witness starling murmurations each evening.
> Iv'e enclosed a link to a short video clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/u]
> 
> 
> 
> I get this.... '500 Internal Server Error' when clicking on your link.
> Anyone else???????
Click to expand...

Sorry Chigman,
looks like there is an extra [/u] on the end of the link, which shouldn't be there. 
Too late to edit it now.
Mods please????


----------



## autostratus

mixyblob said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixyblob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e just returned from a week in Majorca and was lucky enough to witness starling murmurations each evening.
> Iv'e enclosed a link to a short video clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/u]
> 
> 
> 
> I get this.... '500 Internal Server Error' when clicking on your link.
> Anyone else???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Chigman,
> looks like there is an extra [/u] on the end of the link, which shouldn't be there.
> Too late to edit it now.
> Mods please????
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## trevd01

Closer to home try the Somerset Levels - check on RSPB site, RSPB Leighton Moss in Lancs, or Blackpool pier.

This was a few of the million starlings roosting earlier this year at RSPB Ham Wall, Somerset.


----------



## aldra

Absolutely brilliant

Nature is unbelievably wonderful

Aldra


----------

